# Co2 help, urgent!!



## default (May 28, 2011)

I need some help..
I just set up a Milwaukee co2 kit. Now I'm coming across some problems.
-the low pressure gauge is beyond the maximum limit. Past 140...
-when the main knob gets turned enough, the co2 starts to flow out of a hole on the left side of the regulator..
- when the timer turns it off, co2 is still being forced out, just in weaker quantities.
Are these normal? This unit is freakin me out.. As it blew off a check valve due to a tubing issue...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

is this the one you bought used with the 20lb tank? I believe you blew the low pressure gauge, see if you can adjust the low pressure if it doesn't then it's broken. This happens a lot to Milwaukee regulators.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> is this the one you bought used with the 20lb tank? I believe you blew the low pressure gauge, see if you can adjust the low pressure if it doesn't then it's broken. This happens a lot to Milwaukee regulators.


Yea it was, as soon as I connected it it was at the bottom.. Is this an issue? I heard Low pressure gauge isn't important anyways.. But as long as safety isn't affected I would be ok with it, since I only use the bubble counter.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> I need some help..
> I just set up a Milwaukee co2 kit. Now I'm coming across some problems.
> -the low pressure gauge is beyond the maximum limit. Past 140...





coldmantis said:


> is this the one you bought used with the 20lb tank? I believe you blew the low pressure gauge, see if you can adjust the low pressure if it doesn't then it's broken. This happens a lot to Milwaukee regulators.


You blew out the low pressure gauge, as mentioned.



default said:


> -when the main knob gets turned enough, the co2 starts to flow out of a hole on the left side of the regulator..
> - when the timer turns it off, co2 is still being forced out, just in weaker quantities.


Are you talking about the pressure release valve, or are you talking about the normal (delivery) valve?



default said:


> Yea it was, as soon as I connected it it was at the bottom.. Is this an issue? I heard Low pressure gauge isn't important anyways.. But as long as safety isn't affected I would be ok with it, since I only use the bubble counter.


You did not adjust the delivery pressure to the lowest setting before you opened the main CO2 cylinder valve. This is how you destroyed your low pressure gauge.

While the low pressure gauge is that important, you no longer have the ability to determine what your delivery pressure is, which is somewhat important for maintaining a steady CO2 flow.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> You blew out the low pressure gauge, as mentioned.
> 
> Are you talking about the pressure release valve, or are you talking about the normal (delivery) valve?
> 
> ...


It was at the lowest when I installed it. I guess it was blown out beforehand?... I didn't take a notice of it. I just filled th bubble counter and then realized it was busted. Apparently the diaphragm was replaced once already. Maybe the gauge suffered from that?
However would I be able to get another gauge? And i was talking about the release valve, confirmed it was normal.
However you said I wouldn't know the delivery pressure, would that affect performance? As it would be setup and left alone no?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> It was at the lowest when I installed it. I guess it was blown out beforehand?... I didn't take a notice of it.


If you are sure that the delivery pressure knob was fully loosened (i.e. turned counter clockwise all the way out so that the knob is loose), then the gauge may have been blown out beforehand. I assume you purchased this second hand?



default said:


> I just filled th bubble counter and then realized it was busted. Apparently the diaphragm was replaced once already. Maybe the gauge suffered from that?


The gauge will not break when the diaphragm is replaced.



default said:


> However would I be able to get another gauge? And i was talking about the release valve, confirmed it was normal.


You can get gauges on eBay; they are reasonably cheap.
If your regulator is still hissing, it could be that there is a leak somewhere, or worse, that the diaphragm is broken. Another alternative might be that the CO2 cylinder pressure is too high and that the release valve is simply opening to relieve some of the pressure to prevent damage to the regulator.



default said:


> However you said I wouldn't know the delivery pressure, would that affect performance? As it would be setup and left alone no?


The regulator will still work as it was designed to; as I mentioned previously, you will not be able to ascertain the delivery pressure, which could make stable operation more difficult.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> If you are sure that the delivery pressure knob was fully loosened (i.e. turned counter clockwise all the way out so that the knob is loose), then the gauge may have been blown out beforehand. I assume you purchased this second hand?
> 
> The gauge will not break when the diaphragm is replaced.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. And yes I did get it secondhand. Do you think bigals would carry the gauge? Also the main problem now is even when the unit is unplugged or off, co2 still seems to be running. It's a lot slower and weaker but nevertheless going. Would this be due to a leak? I tried it fully closed/openned without plugging it in and there were no bubbles. But once operational, it won't stop.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> Thanks for your help. And yes I did get it secondhand. Do you think bigals would carry the gauge?


No, Big Al's is unlikely to carry the gauge.



default said:


> Also the main problem now is even when the unit is unplugged or off, co2 still seems to be running. It's a lot slower and weaker but nevertheless going. Would this be due to a leak?


As I mentioned previously, you either have a leak somewhere along the line, or the CO2 is being released via the pressure release valve due to the CO2 cylinder pressure being too high (though this is usually not the case). The worst case scenario is that your regulator diaphragm is broken.



default said:


> I tried it fully closed/openned without plugging it in and there were no bubbles. But once operational, it won't stop.


I am not sure what you mean by fully closed/open. If your delivery pressure knob is turned counter clockwise all the way, then the delivery pressure is zero. It should never be turned clockwise all the way.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> No, Big Al's is unlikely to carry the gauge.
> 
> As I mentioned previously, you either have a leak somewhere along the line, or the CO2 is being released via the pressure release valve due to the CO2 cylinder pressure being too high (though this is usually not the case). The worst case scenario is that your regulator diaphragm is broken.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by fully closed/open. If your delivery pressure knob is turned counter clockwise all the way, then the delivery pressure is zero. It should never be turned clockwise all the way.


When it's turned counter clockwise there are no bubbles, but once it's plugged into a outlet the system will not stop, should I be concerned? And I don't thing there are leaks, any way to test?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> When it's turned counter clockwise there are no bubbles, but once it's plugged into a outlet the system will not stop, should I be concerned? And I don't thing there are leaks, any way to test?


If the delivery pressure adjustment knob is turned counter clockwise all the way (and the handle is loose), when you plug in the solenoid, there should be no bubbles.

Plugging in the solenoid opens the plunger, allowing gas to flow. However, if the regulator delivery pressure knob is counter clockwise all the way, then gas should not be able to flow.

As for leaks, soapy water works very well.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> If the delivery pressure adjustment knob is turned counter clockwise all the way (and the handle is loose), when you plug in the solenoid, there should be no bubbles.
> 
> Plugging in the solenoid opens the plunger, allowing gas to flow. However, if the regulator delivery pressure knob is counter clockwise all the way, then gas should not be able to flow.
> 
> As for leaks, soapy water works very well.


Yes, with it fully turned to the left there are no bubbles. But the unit is turned on, it won't stop. I messaged Milwaukee and they said there was a serious problem. But that's it...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm glad I didn't buy it, was going to though but changed my mind.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> Yes, with it fully turned to the left there are no bubbles. But the unit is turned on, it won't stop. I messaged Milwaukee and they said there was a serious problem. But that's it...


If the knob is turned fully counter clockwise, there should be no bubbles, so this is fine.

When you plug in the solenoid, even with the knob turned fully counter clockwise, you are getting gas flow?

If this is the case, then it indicates a more serious problem.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> If the knob is turned fully counter clockwise, there should be no bubbles, so this is fine.
> 
> When you plug in the solenoid, even with the knob turned fully counter clockwise, you are getting gas flow?
> 
> If this is the case, then it indicates a more serious problem.


Oh no no, when it's fully counter clockwise there are no bubbles, just when it's set and then the timer turns it off there seems to be a lot of build up of co2. It ran slowly for at least a couple of hours after the system was off.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> I'm glad I didn't buy it, was going to though but changed my mind.


Yea... I wanted to experiment with a kit. But became very disappointing. The seller was a really nice guy, very helpful as well. Just never expected this.. I got help from a couple of members - thanks so much, and they all seem to say its no big issue, just I can't refer to the low pressure gauge. I've tried to "blow" debris out and the solenoid seems to work a little better but still the build up is quite strong.
Only real problem now is in the morning, what I noticed today is when the system comes back online (I left it unplugged to see) the bubble counter won't work due to some sort of no pressure issue. Hopefully it's not a leak.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> Oh no no, when it's fully counter clockwise there are no bubbles, just when it's set and then the timer turns it off there seems to be a lot of build up of co2. It ran slowly for at least a couple of hours after the system was off.


Ah, so when you set your delivery pressure, and the timer closes the solenoid, there is still some CO2 flow? If this is the case, then it is normal, and nothing to worry about.

The flow should stop after awhile (perhaps an hour or two). If there is still CO2 flowing after (say) 6 hours, then the solenoid plunger is not closing properly, likely due to debris.



default said:


> I've tried to "blow" debris out and the solenoid seems to work a little better *but still the build up is quite strong*.
> Only real problem now is in the morning, what I noticed today is when the system comes back online (I left it unplugged to see) the bubble counter won't work due to some sort of no pressure issue. Hopefully it's not a leak.


What build up are you talking about? The remaining pressure that needs to be released after the solenoid closes?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Ah, so when you set your delivery pressure, and the timer closes the solenoid, there is still some CO2 flow? If this is the case, then it is normal, and nothing to worry about.
> 
> The flow should stop after awhile (perhaps an hour or two). If there is still CO2 flowing after (say) 6 hours, then the solenoid plunger is not closing properly, likely due to debris.
> 
> What build up are you talking about? The remaining pressure that needs to be released after the solenoid closes?


Yea it would run for like an additional half a day. But the pressure I'm speaking of is when the solenoid turns on again the system would be halted for some time until further pressure is built up, I found this really weird as to why it would be doing this. The bubble counter would be at around a bubble a second and then in the morning it would completely stop.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> Yea it would run for like an additional half a day. But the pressure I'm speaking of is when the solenoid turns on again the system would be halted for some time until further pressure is built up, I found this really weird as to why it would be doing this. The bubble counter would be at around a bubble a second and then in the morning it would completely stop.


This is normal too. When the solenoid opens, it will take some time for pressure to build up before you can get a consistent bubble count again.

However, the bubble count should be the same as before (1 bubble per second) after it stabilizes (perhaps an hour after the solenoid opens).


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> This is normal too. When the solenoid opens, it will take some time for pressure to build up before you can get a consistent bubble count again.
> 
> However, the bubble count should be the same as before (1 bubble per second) after it stabilizes (perhaps an hour after the solenoid opens).


thanks for the reply, also milwaukee messaged me and told me that i would need to take the solenoid apart and clean the internal parts, they suggested that i use some sort of mechanical oil (JUST A DROP) on the piece inside, would you have any advice for this? people are saying there are debris stuck within.

also would i be able to swap out or atleast take off the low pressure gauge with no to minimal problem? i would like to try to repair or replace it.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

you should really clean it then, on my setups when the solenoid is off the bubbles stop right away and when it's on more bubbles come out then what I set it to and stabilizes soon after.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> you should really clean it then, on my setups when the solenoid is off the bubbles stop right away and when it's on more bubbles come out then what I set it to and stabilizes soon after.


That's what I thought. The owner said to bring it back, he hasn't been answering but if he does take it back that would be greatly appreciated. I used to use co2 setups for sw but that's been a while, the dial was busted right off the bat, with a glitchy solenoid, way more than what I bargained for, but instead of trying to put it back together or fix it im just going to bring it back. It's been taken apart since I got it and now I'm just exhausted for even trying. Been using a DIY co2 for the past 2 days, felt a lot more safe lol.
Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> thanks for the reply, also milwaukee messaged me and told me that i would need to take the solenoid apart and clean the internal parts, they suggested that i use some sort of mechanical oil (JUST A DROP) on the piece inside, would you have any advice for this? people are saying there are debris stuck within.
> 
> also would i be able to swap out or atleast take off the low pressure gauge with no to minimal problem? i would like to try to repair or replace it.


Yes, you can take off the low pressure gauge with minimal problems, provided you have a vise to hold the regulator in place while unscrewing the gauge. They are usually screwed on there quite tightly.

As for blowing the solenoid free of debris, there are many guides out there, but the basic principle is to open the CO2 cylinder main valve briefly with the solenoid plugged in (plunger open) to blow away any debris.



default said:


> That's what I thought. The owner said to bring it back, he hasn't been answering but if he does take it back that would be greatly appreciated. I used to use co2 setups for sw but that's been a while, the dial was busted right off the bat, with a glitchy solenoid, way more than what I bargained for, but instead of trying to put it back together or fix it im just going to bring it back. It's been taken apart since I got it and now I'm just exhausted for even trying. Been using a DIY co2 for the past 2 days, felt a lot more safe lol.
> Thanks a lot for the help!


Too bad you have had such a rough time with pressurized CO2 so far. Once you get everything set up, however, it is smooth sailing.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Yes, you can take off the low pressure gauge with minimal problems, provided you have a vise to hold the regulator in place while unscrewing the gauge. They are usually screwed on there quite tightly.
> 
> As for blowing the solenoid free of debris, there are many guides out there, but the basic principle is to open the CO2 cylinder main valve briefly with the solenoid plugged in (plunger open) to blow away any debris.
> 
> Too bad you have had such a rough time with pressurized CO2 so far. Once you get everything set up, however, it is smooth sailing.


Yea tried some methods, still no success, not going to open it as some people might get worried. It's been a rocky one, but I feel if the owner actually replied my text it would make my life so much easier. Thinking about actually sticking to DIY, I get a lime green on the indicator with it... But maybe in the future I would get into pressurized again, it's too much of a problem right now, as there are pricey fish in that tank, and having the cylinder being a large co2 extinguisher cylinder I wouldn't want any leaks or accidents since there are kids around.
Again I really appreciate everyones help, had countless members help me, and charlie actually called me from Ottawa just to try to help. Much thanks.
Lin


----------

